# Is something wrong with the clocks?...



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

If not, then why in the world is time going so slow?!

It seems like my True Hairless carrier does gave birth a freaking MONTH ago, but I checked my calendar and it's only been 10 days since the oldest litter. Ugh! How much longer do I have to wait til some of them, hopefully, start getting naked? Wah!
























Anyone else having this problem? :lol:


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my carriers to take, so I feel your pain. I *think* one has a baby bump, though I could just be seeing the glass half full this time around. Heehee. And I too checked all my pairs yesterday, disappointed that I didn't see any growing bellies UNTIL I looked at my notes and remembered I just paired them on the 28th!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm waiting on a litter to start shedding to see who is hairless. . . There is a BEAUTIFUL splashed mouse in the litter, i hope he/she/it's not hairless because it would be such a shame. :lol:

Another litter has just started shedding, yay!

Another non-carrier doe is pregnant by a male hairless.

My best typed doe is preggo (I THINK) with hairless buck's babies.

Annnnd my best typed buck has definitely impregnanted a hairless female!

There are going to be a lot of hairless mice here soon. :shock:


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm so jealous Rhasputin!

My does and buck are all possible carriers(their moms are carriers from Melissa's TH buck), so there's a 50/50 chance that they carry the gene. It's got me chewing my nails off in anticipation!

There are almost 40 bubs, so if I don't have any TH in the mix I'm going to be SOOOO disappointed!

It's all good though because if I don't get any then I know who will have plenty to spare soon! :lol:

Good luck with your girls Melissa! If I get any extra TH's I'll send em your way! The boys should be big enough to get it on with your larger ladies.


----------

